# Crittertrail X?



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm getting Roborovski hamsters. My friend has some and she has the crittertrail X. She says it's great, she just Meshed over the bars? She has extensions and stuff too.

Is this a good cage for robos? And if not, are there any others suitable for robos that ARE CHEAP(£0-£30?). Also, I would be getting to robos


Thank you and any tips on looking after robos greatly appreciated.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

ohh ive just had a google at that cage and sorry but its awful, its far to small and really not suitable for any species imo. What about a Zoozone? theyre not too pricey and theres plenty of floor space, which they need..and you'll only need to mesh the lid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Far too small 

I'm sure you asked about cages not so long ago and we all said about ZooZones


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no its not good at all, for any animals

it is MUCH too small, the petting zone on them is also a notorious death trap, many hamsters have managed to suffocate and die in them

as i have said to you atleast 3 times now, to house multiple hamsters together you need a large single level cage with no tubes or levels


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok! I was just wondering because my cousin had called me and I wasust wondering if this was a good cage since nobody said anything aabout it not being a good cage and she offered to give me her old one for free, I was just wondering if I could save myself £20 by taking hers. No need to be angry!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

tell her to chuck it in the bin it would be cruel to keep any creature in it.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Lol, she was getting rid of it anyway because she was getting more hammies and needed a bigger cage (one of hers is pregnant!) but she says it's really good and her hamsters had no problems with it! I think she'sgoing to sell it, but I did tet her to tell her about how small it is!

I came across a really nice cage called the Duna Multy, but I can't seem to find it anywhere for a good price!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

why not check out ebay? ive had some amazing bargain cages off there


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I have but there's none 

I think I'll probably order the zoozone and mesh it unless I see one for sale soon.

I think this is good but I think it's too small for 2 robos:

Ferplast Mini Duna Multi : Paws for Thought, Leeds


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yeah thats far to small for one robo nevermind 2 imo.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you will need bigger then that for 2 robos, you need to be able 2 fit 2 wheels and 2 houses in
that would be an ok cage for a single dwarf only


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, I'll probs get a zoozone 

Thank you so much for all your help!

Also, noushka05, do you have hammies?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Ok, I'll probs get a zoozone
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help!
> 
> Also, noushka05, do you have hammies?


ive got a couple lol

(8 syrians and one little Russian Dwarf)


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww cute!

Btw, I was looking at your siggy, and I have a dog called Meg who was born in exactly the same year as you old dog called meg was! You dog was so cute, and it had a good long life! What breed is it?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> Aww cute!
> 
> Btw, I was looking at your siggy, and I have a dog called Meg who was born in exactly the same year as you old dog called meg was! You dog was so cute, and it had a good long life! What breed is it?


aw thank you she was lovely, she was a German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

Aww! Mine was just a regular English Pointer 

I have to go now, will talk to you tommorow?

Bye

Eve


----------

